# Curing with Boveda packs



## Lucky Luke (Nov 4, 2017)

I have always used the burb method but I've recently purchased some Boveda packs- 62%.

Can I go from the drying stage straight into jars with the packs and just walk away and leave it, no burping no fiddling?


----------



## be4meliz (Nov 5, 2017)

I love the packs, but you will prob still need to burp for week or so. Get cheap hydrometer to put in jar with packs; once it is consistant @ around 62% your good.


----------



## clouds (Nov 5, 2017)

be4meliz said:


> I love the packs, but you will prob still need to burp for week or so. Get cheap hydrometer to put in jar with packs; once it is consistant @ around 62% your good.


ya from what i have read and seen the packs take about 3 days to get the jar to 62% and when you open them it starts all over so i agree it would be best to burp for a week or so. the packs are more of a save my bud if too dry i think


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Nov 5, 2017)

I've just jarred mine up with boveda 58%'s (found them cheaper than the 62's on eBay, probably because a lot of growers use the 62's ..). 
I hung dried for 5-6days first at 60-65% rh.
I still find the humidity rising in the jar for first week, and so I'm opening them up for a few hours per day. 

I have a hygrometer/thermostat fixed to the inside top of the jar, so you can read the dial through the glass lid, pretty handy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 5, 2017)

Do not store wet or unprepared ( dried PRIOR to jars ) .... These packs are " mostly " for storage but you can " cure " with it too ...

I cut plant and hang as usual ( 3-5 days or so ) , once dry I break down colas and buds to keep all around the same size .... Fill jar just below beck , don't overstuff. Place a hygrometer ( digital ) inside - seal for 24 hours ... Check hygrometer , if close ( 5% of your preferred RH ) - say 68% I toss in pack ....... It will STABILIZE THE HUMIDITY both positive or negative of jars humidity inside. I have put sticky icky 70% bud and with pak it still stayed sticky and terpy. 
For the BOVEDA to work they must have few days to stabilize , so if you are close to the percentage of cure , it will continue to HOLD the cure point WITHOUT too many unnecessary burning. I keep mine closed for 3-4 days untouched and burn. I take a chop stick to mix them around and get a whiff of green goodness and seal . They keep buds hydrate and doesn't " filter " smell ... It is a HYDRATION TOOL NOT A CHARCOAL FILTER. 

They also help hydrate ( dried out / shit bud ) without flavor so ready smells. 
But it will not restart cure once you screw up and over dried your shit , curing has stopped and will not start over. 

There is another company that makes similar ( and very good ) packs caiiled : INTEGRA

   

DONT's :
If you store wet / fresh cut buds and store it with pack - YOU WILL MOLD OUT .
Once BOVEDA packs feels hard ... Toss pack out .
Don't place OTHER hydrating items with BOVEDA pack ....
( orange peel , tortilla , other shit that you heard works )
Don't eat them , you idiots .... Trust me " one of you mutha fuckas " will think it has THC in it ....... LOL


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks all for the tips and tricks.
Ive just ordered some small hygrometers. Ive always just "guessed" it but I didn't realize how inexpensive they were.


----------



## clouds (Nov 6, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> Do not store wet or unprepared ( dried PRIOR to jars ) .... These packs are " mostly " for storage but you can " cure " with it too ...
> 
> I cut plant and hang as usual ( 3-5 days or so ) , once dry I break down colas and buds to keep all around the same size .... Fill jar just below beck , don't overstuff. Place a hygrometer ( digital ) inside - seal for 24 hours ... Check hygrometer , if close ( 5% of your preferred RH ) - say 68% I toss in pack ....... It will STABILIZE THE HUMIDITY both positive or negative of jars humidity inside. I have put sticky icky 70% bud and with pak it still stayed sticky and terpy.
> For the BOVEDA to work they must have few days to stabilize , so if you are close to the percentage of cure , it will continue to HOLD the cure point WITHOUT too many unnecessary burning. I keep mine closed for 3-4 days untouched and burn. I take a chop stick to mix them around and get a whiff of green goodness and seal . They keep buds hydrate and doesn't " filter " smell ... It is a HYDRATION TOOL NOT A CHARCOAL FILTER.
> ...


you can rehydrate them damp paper towel not wet wrap around the boveda pack you want it just damp enough so you can see the logo under the paper towel, place in ziplock bag until rehydrated takes a few days it will feel soft like a new pack. do not use different % together you can use different gram size as long as its the same %, so a 62% can only go with other 62%


----------



## hyroot (Nov 6, 2017)

I use boveda packs but birp once a week.


----------



## Observe & Report (Nov 7, 2017)

clouds said:


> you can rehydrate them damp paper towel not wet wrap around the boveda pack you want it just damp enough so you can see the logo under the paper towel, place in ziplock bag until rehydrated takes a few days it will feel soft like a new pack.


Just drop 'em in a bowl of water for a day, then let the paper cover dry out. A trick I learned from reading the Boveda patent...


----------



## clouds (Nov 7, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Just drop 'em in a bowl of water for a day, then let the paper cover dry out. A trick I learned from reading the Boveda patent...


did not know that would work


----------



## Monsterblackbass (Jun 21, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Do not store wet or unprepared ( dried PRIOR to jars ) .... These packs are " mostly " for storage but you can " cure " with it too ...
> 
> I cut plant and hang as usual ( 3-5 days or so ) , once dry I break down colas and buds to keep all around the same size .... Fill jar just below beck , don't overstuff. Place a hygrometer ( digital ) inside - seal for 24 hours ... Check hygrometer , if close ( 5% of your preferred RH ) - say 68% I toss in pack ....... It will STABILIZE THE HUMIDITY both positive or negative of jars humidity inside. I have put sticky icky 70% bud and with pak it still stayed sticky and terpy.
> For the BOVEDA to work they must have few days to stabilize , so if you are close to the percentage of cure , it will continue to HOLD the cure point WITHOUT too many unnecessary burning. I keep mine closed for 3-4 days untouched and burn. I take a chop stick to mix them around and get a whiff of green goodness and seal . They keep buds hydrate and doesn't " filter " smell ... It is a HYDRATION TOOL NOT A CHARCOAL FILTER.
> ...


This is awesome ifo and i love thw last few lines. Hahahah


----------



## cogitech (Jun 22, 2018)

The only remaining question.... 58% or 62% ? I have equal access to both.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2018)

I use 62% and they seem to work very well.

Follow the directions on the Boveda website for how many Gram packs per weight of product.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2018)

Hard to find and worth posting.

Here’s a guide on minimum Boveda and size:

Boveda 4 gram: 7-14 grams of medicine.
Boveda 8 gram: 14-28 grams of medicine.
Boveda 60 gram: 112-450 grams of medicine.
Boveda 320 gram: up to 5 pounds of medicine.

From https://bovedainc.com/works/
Interestingly they say you don't need to burb with them. 

*When you cure with Boveda:*


*Burping cannabis for humidity is unnecessary with Boveda.* Its 2-way humidity control automatically adds or absorbs pure water vapor to achieve an ideal relative humidity (RH) level for cannabis.


----------



## Tim1987 (Jun 23, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Do not store wet or unprepared ( dried PRIOR to jars ) .... These packs are " mostly " for storage but you can " cure " with it too ...
> 
> I cut plant and hang as usual ( 3-5 days or so ) , once dry I break down colas and buds to keep all around the same size .... Fill jar just below beck , don't overstuff. Place a hygrometer ( digital ) inside - seal for 24 hours ... Check hygrometer , if close ( 5% of your preferred RH ) - say 68% I toss in pack ....... It will STABILIZE THE HUMIDITY both positive or negative of jars humidity inside. I have put sticky icky 70% bud and with pak it still stayed sticky and terpy.
> For the BOVEDA to work they must have few days to stabilize , so if you are close to the percentage of cure , it will continue to HOLD the cure point WITHOUT too many unnecessary burning. I keep mine closed for 3-4 days untouched and burn. I take a chop stick to mix them around and get a whiff of green goodness and seal . They keep buds hydrate and doesn't " filter " smell ... It is a HYDRATION TOOL NOT A CHARCOAL FILTER.
> ...


Beautiful flowers budz!
Gorgeous.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 23, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Beautiful flowers budz!
> Gorgeous.


That bottom one ... Lemon drop was yellow looking bud ... Citrus spice taste ....
Kick myself all the time about not saving that one ( making seeds )


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2018)

See if you can find some Cvault boost packs rather... apparently, they don't rip as much flavor out of your weed.


----------



## Tim1987 (Jun 23, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> That bottom one ... Lemon drop was yellow looking bud ... Citrus spice taste ....
> Kick myself all the time about not saving that one ( making seeds )


So damn vibrant aye.
Both look amazing.


----------



## MonkeyPickAss (Jun 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> See if you can find some Cvault boost packs rather... apparently, they don't rip as much flavor out of your weed.


That was my experience with boveda. Kills the flavor and I have zero interest in using them again.


----------



## Logan Burke (Jun 25, 2018)

Just started using some Boveda packs for the first time...has only been about a week, but so far, no noticable decrease in smell or flavor using the small 4gram 62%'ers in mason jars. Just peace of mind that the jars I don't have a hygrometer in aren't getting close to the all-dreaded 55% RH as I came close to overdrying this time! Kinda pricey but well worth it.
Oh forgot to mention...no you will still have to burp your jars as usual with Boveda packs, as the curing process needs fresh air to continue allowing the microbes to do their thing.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2018)

7 months so far and no loss of smell. IDK how long the guys saying loss of smell have had them in jars for.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 25, 2018)

Logan Burke said:


> Just started using some Boveda packs for the first time...has only been about a week, but so far, no noticable decrease in smell or flavor using the small 4gram 62%'ers in mason jars. Just peace of mind that the jars I don't have a hygrometer in aren't getting close to the all-dreaded 55% RH as I came close to overdrying this time! Kinda pricey but well worth it.
> Oh forgot to mention...no you will still have to burp your jars as usual with Boveda packs, as the curing process needs fresh air to continue allowing the microbes to do their thing.


you may need more than one pack in a mason jar.


----------



## Logan Burke (Jun 25, 2018)

Their instructions say 4gram pack per 7-14grams of medicine. I assumed it would be enough but now I'm second guessing lol...Guess it's time to weigh and make sure  Thank you Lucky Luke!


----------

